

Ask HN: Need Some Inspiration, What's Your Favorite Website? - epynonymous

i think a lot of sites are now going with vertically aligned webpages such as the iphone webpage, but i've seen a lot of cool sites lately, just haven't remembered the links, please help by posting your favorite websites in terms of aesthetics--easy on the eyes, not too cluttered, informative, and well organized.
======
adrianwaj
My favourite sites are ones I built myself, for myself. <http://twitya.com>
and <http://hackerbra.in>

In particular, on Twitya, the Twitya and Israel drop down category at top.

Hackerbra.in's Ask page.

------
kingsidharth
37 Signals: <http://37signals.com/>

The Morpheus <http://themorpheus.com>

UX Magazine: <http://uxmag.com/>

~~~
epynonymous
ux magazine has an interesting color scheme, but the content seems much
cluttered.

~~~
kingsidharth
Cluttered

------
callmeed
<http://webcreme.com> and <http://dribbble.com>

------
meadhikari
I really loved it. <http://benthebodyguard.com/>

------
revorad
<http://www.swiss-miss.com/>

~~~
epynonymous
this site is too busy, i personally don't think the scrollbar should get that
small, paging should be implemented.

~~~
revorad
Come on that's not busy; that's a lot of good well-curated content on one of
the best design blogs out there. Every site does not have to look like the
Google homepage.

------
epynonymous
here's an example of a vertically positioned web site:

<http://forrst.com/>

~~~
kingsidharth
Twitter

------
epynonymous
also like the sites with really big font, seems more like a billboard compared
to a website, the message is simple.

